# Getting A Baby Wild Blue Tongue Transfered Onto Licence



## r_boy2251 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys Yesterday i was out the back and the nextdoor neighbours dog was trying to kill a baby blue tongue so i put him in my reptile pit and have been feeding him snails and fruits but i have become attatched to him and i want him on licence how can i do this or do i have to just let him go.
Thanks Jordan


----------



## patonthego (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm no expert but am sure you will have to let it go. I'd be worried about passing on any bugs to your own herps too.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 26, 2011)

No chance, let him go.


----------



## beeman (Apr 26, 2011)

By you picking it up and placing it in your pit you have commited the act of poaching under the wildlife regulations/act.

The alternative would have been to remove it form the yard with the dog and release it a short distance away.


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2011)

yes i agree beeman, BUT what if it had minor injuries if the dog got it? could it be kept isolated until they've healed then let go say it had a small scratch? r_boy, unfortunately no matter how attached to it you are it must go.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> yes i agree beeman, BUT what if it had minor injuries if the dog got it? could it be kept isolated until they've healed then let go say it had a small scratch? r_boy, unfortunately no matter how attached to it you are it must go.


 If its injured you should call ARC (local wildlife rescue service), if its that bad it cant be released then it should be looked at by a vet anyway


----------



## Torah (Apr 26, 2011)

Its illegal and pretty sure theres no way around it ...


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 26, 2011)

The others are right, relocate him.


----------



## jewfish1 (Apr 26, 2011)

just release it into nearby bushland


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Just looking at it and showing an interest is just about illegal when it comes to wild herps, even if all you did was save it from the dog and moved it to safety a few metres away (protecting a protected species), you have broken the law.
If I was a ranger, I would tell you that you should have let the dog kill it.

But since I'm not with the wildlife authorities, have half a brain and can think rationally, I will say you have done a good thing but you will have to let it go.


----------



## fauce (Apr 26, 2011)

call WIRES and the will look after it then release it. It probably needs antibiotics anyways.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 26, 2011)

even if you apply for a license theres no way you could keep him legally
if its healthy by all means release it to nearby bushland, but chances are its better to contact the appropriate authorities


----------



## souldoubt (Apr 26, 2011)

Mate the goal of rescuing wildlife is to eventually allow it to go back to the wild. I mean the whole reason you rescued him in the first place would have been because you care about wildlife, right?

I understand you've become attached, but if the bluey is healthy and releasable then it's not really fair to keep him in captivity. Also if the bluey does not have any injuries that will make his life in the wild difficult then there is zero chance they will agree to you putting him on your licence. 
You should definitely contact wildlife carers though because as said before if the dog has grabbed him he will probably need antibiotics.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there any way at all where you would be able to legally keep a wild herp you found.AAAAny way at all?


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 26, 2011)

There certainly is, but it's only legal once you have it on licence. Theres a way around everything. But legaly - no. Permits to collect wild specimens are rarely issued for the purpose of keeping, only for scientific study, or for venom supplies, which are sold on eventually, but this is obviously only for elapids.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> There certainly is, but it's only legal once you have it on licence. Theres a way around everything. But legaly - no. Permits to collect wild specimens are rarely issued for the purpose of keeping, only for scientific study, or for venom supplies, which are sold on eventually, but this is obviously only for elapids.



So if someone happens to come accross an extremely different specimen of python, they cant grab it for any reason at all?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

so basically we should let sick/neglected/injured/dirty reptiles to go about their business even if our intervention would help them immensly? I am also talking about finding reptiles and buying reptiles that are in these conditions.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2011)

If you find injured wildlife contact WIRES


----------



## m000x (Apr 26, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> So if someone happens to come accross an extremely different specimen of python, they cant grab it for any reason at all?


 
by law just because it looks fancy doesn't make it different. I am sure that when they were trying to figure out the wording for the laws they didn't add the exception of "Unless it has pink polka dots and plays the guitar" 

there are two ways around this problem, 1 - you can become Aboriginal... if that isn't a suitable/possible option, ... you could always associate yourself with a reptile park and then use their rare and captured species for breeding projects…. Just saying is all.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

m000x said:


> by law just because it looks fancy doesn't make it different.
> 
> Tell that to the people selling albinos and the like for top dollar. HAHA, no i get your point though.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2011)

you should have just kept it and not told anyone


----------



## -Peter (Apr 27, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> you should have just kept it and not told anyone



He's let it go now.


----------



## r_boy2251 (Apr 27, 2011)

ill just let it go thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## sookie (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with snakepimp,shoulda just shut the hell up and kept the little bugger,he was probably liking all the fussing over him.get used to hearing about "the law" this and the law that.most pple on here must be lawyers.


----------



## souldoubt (Apr 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> so basically we should let sick/neglected/injured/dirty reptiles to go about their business even if our intervention would help them immensly? I am also talking about finding reptiles and buying reptiles that are in these conditions.


 
You can keep sick and injured wildlife for up to 72 hours without being a wildlife carer, its usually in the best interest of the animal to get it to a carer as soon as possible though


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 27, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> You can keep sick and injured wildlife for up to 72 hours without being a wildlife carer, its usually in the best interest of the animal to get it to a carer as soon as possible though


 
thanks for clearing that up bro.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 27, 2011)

m000x said:


> you can become Aboriginal... QUOTE]
> 
> Become aboriginal? are they allowed to catch snakes and keep them?


----------



## Defective (Apr 27, 2011)

nope they catch em then eat them!


----------



## Kimberleygirl (Apr 27, 2011)

*keep em on the wild side*

If you HAVE to interfere with wildlife ie: help an injured creature... then quickly and efficiently get it to a wildlife vet and they will hand it over to a trained wildlife carer (who will rehabilitate it, and release it)... 
This is a hard task if it is a real beauty (a puggle/joey/lizard/bird etc)... but the wildies are not there for us to get a cute-fix


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2011)

I realise it's been let go now and the point is basically moot but I have a friend who works for WIRES. He has told me before that they can be kept if they have been injured to a point where they would likely not survive in the wild. He asked me if I'd want any animals that he cared for that were deemed not releasable (if that wasn't a real word it is now). That decision has to be made by pros though. You can't just decide for yourself


----------



## Bushman (Apr 27, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> You can keep sick and injured wildlife for up to 72 hours without being a wildlife carer, its usually in the best interest of the animal to get it to a carer as soon as possible though


 I haven't heard of this before. Are you sure about this Souldoubt?


----------

